# Transformer question



## randyjaco (Mar 28, 2013)

Being a " Magic Smoke" electrician, I don't post to this part of the forum often. I am trying to get the electrics going for an old Wellsaw 1016. The old electrics are gone and I have no manual for a single phase wiring, so I am starting from scratch. I got this transformer to power the relays. The problem is that I can't figure the correct way to hook it up. It is supposed to be 208/240 in and 24v out. There are 2 taps on one side and 3 taps on the other. I am presuming the 2 taps are the 24v?? The other side with the 3 taps are marked "C" , "208" and "240". I want to run 220v single phase into it to get the 24v. How do I hook this up to get what I want??

Thanks
Randy


----------



## Dr.Fiero (Mar 28, 2013)

The "C" is common. Then you pick one of the two others for your input voltage - go with the 240, and meter the output to see what you're getting (under load).

If your input is REALLY 220, and not 240 (which is the norm), you'll have to pick one or the other. One will be a bit over 24V, one a bit under.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 28, 2013)

Use the "C" and the 240 for the primary. Secondary should be a little over 24 on a meter. Since you don't really know the load, it's impossible to say what it will be after installation, but you'll be fine.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 28, 2013)

just as a point of clarification, you will be producing 24v AC through the transformer.
 if your circuit requires DC volts a rectifier will need to be installed.


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 28, 2013)

So I think I am hearing is that I actually power the transformer  with 120v? I use one leg of the 220v ??

Randy


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 28, 2013)

No, you want 220 on it. One hot on each of the two primary connections, "C" and  "240"


----------



## strantor (Mar 28, 2013)

randyjaco said:


> So I think I am hearing is that I actually power the transformer  with 120v? I use one leg of the 220v ??
> 
> Randy[/QUOTE
> No. What? There's no 120 here. If you have 240v single phase, you hook the 2 wires to "c" and "240".  If you have 240v 3 phase, you hook 2 of the 3 wires  (not neutral or ground if you have one) to those same terminals.


----------



## randyjaco (Mar 28, 2013)

OK, got it. Thanks

Randy


----------

